# I'm Disappointed



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

After hearing and reading so many positive things about the GTO, I had to test drive one yesterday. 
What a let-down.
It could have been my neighbor's new Solara with a strong motor.
Where is that character I was expecting? 
You can't see the hood, so there is no visual feed-back from that.
The funny hump in the rear blocks 15% of the view out the back.
The interior is SO generic.
Yeah, it's a great stealth car, but it's even stealthy to the driver.  

Maybe my expectations were unrealistic, coming from the time when I rode around in buddy's new '65 and '66 GTO's. But I know that new cars CAN have pizzaz.....it's just that the GTO lacks it.
Might make a good high-speed, long-distance tourer for two and a little luggage? [It is a GT(O), after all!] Even then, the tiny trunk would just about take a medium duffle bag, so you have to use the rear seat for storage.
Sadly, a muscle car it is not.

Oh, well, one more legend vaporizes. (for me anyway)
I won't be looking at 2004 GTOs with lust in my heart any more.

Larry
:cheers


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Larry, 

I couldn't disagree with you more, but of couse that's what forums are for anyways.

Despite the fact I think you're taste in auto's is crazy, I have an old Corvette stingray, and am an avid fan of older cars. These new Goats would blow the doors off your buddy's old GTO, and I think they are the perfect blend of power and elegance. Just about every automobile magazine agrees with me too. And I think the interior is the absolute BEST attribute to this car, and it's the reason I bought one. If you want nice views out the windows and trunk space, go buy your damn Solara. Just don't get pissed when I blow by you doing 150.  

Funny how you actually joined this forum to complain, not even owning a Goat.

P.S. I'll be happy to dump 5 grand on you at the drag strip too :cool


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

I guess the trolls are everywhere.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry I dont know what to say other than you are a IDIOT..


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> After hearing and reading so many positive things about the GTO, I had to test drive one yesterday.
> What a let-down.
> It could have been my neighbor's new Solara with a strong motor.
> Where is that character I was expecting?
> ...


Theres always one: trunk space Larry comeon its a muscle car if u want trunks pace then buy a damn toyota! Then u want to compare it to a 65 or 66 GTO what did you think the 2004-2005 GTO was gonna be the same. Technology has changed just a wee bit in almost 40 yrs!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Larry, I can partially agree with you... But in the same sense, I can't. 

The discounts on this car right now are absolutely amazing. You can't ask for a better car for the price, it DOES NOT EXIST. 

If you want character from the car, buy it the cheapest you can. Keep in mind that the retail on the car is around $34,000 (I've seen some advertised for I believe $25,000). With the left over $9,000, install a supercharger, intake/headers/exhaust, get it tuned, and put a hood on it that "doesn't lack character". 

There are many things that you can be critical of about the car, but like I said before, it's very hard to find a car this good for this price.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> After hearing and reading so many positive things about the GTO, I had to test drive one yesterday.
> What a let-down.
> *snip* Trolll waaa troll *snip


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

Groucho said:


>



:agree LOLOLOL Groucho. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All! Its ok that that Larry does not like the car, thats his opinion. However to join this site inorder to crap on the car is wrong. The GTO isnt perfect but by the public response since I have had one, it sure seems that way!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

Whiteshadow said:


> There are many things that you can be critical of about the car, but like I said before, it's very hard to find a car this good for this price.


 I couldn't agree more. 
I'm not saying it's not a good car, I'm saying it isn't what I had hoped for (after all the hype).

Other than Whiteshadow, all the replyers are so defensive! What, you think only those who agree with your position have validity?? That's not how the real world works, kiddies.
Wow, someone voices a different opinion and suddenly the name-calling begins. I sense some insecurity here.....
Regardless, I wish you all the best and assure you that I'll look at the '05 version when it comes out (in seven months???!!)....maybe GM will put some 'raw edges' on it for guys like me.
Peace.
Larry
:cheers


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> I'm not saying it's not a good car, I'm saying it isn't what I had hoped for (after all the hype).
> 
> Other than Whiteshadow, all the replyers are so defensive! What, you think only those who agree with your position have validity?? That's not how the real world works, kiddies.
> ...


So Larry u leaving and not coming back rite! If u want an old school GTO then stop bitchin and fork over the cash! Until then GO AWAY!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> I'm not saying it's not a good car, I'm saying it isn't what I had hoped for (after all the hype).
> 
> Other than Whiteshadow, all the replyers are so defensive! What, you think only those who agree with your position have validity?? That's not how the real world works, kiddies.
> ...


Oh, _please_.  Spare us the histrionics.

Let's get this straight. You test drive a certain car. You essentially hate it. So, instead of moving along to find a vehicle you _do_ like, you take the time to register in a forum for owners / fans of said car. Having done this, you commence to yank down your panties, squat on down, and pee on our floor with a whiney thread about how little you like the GTO.

Then, when a few of us come after you with rolled-up newspapers, you snivel about what a bunch of intolerant brutes we are.

There is a thin line between constructive criticism and blatant trolling. Your post was nothing but an attempt to play a drama queen.

You do seem to be a funny little troll, though. Dance for us!


----------



## Elliotness (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the GTO but I think the guy is way off base. This is a nice car. How can you drive this car and not like anything about it? I love the ride and interior.... Strong running car.


----------



## DieselPwr (Jul 30, 2004)

Looking over Larry's origional post, one thing strikes me funny. He is talking about the GTO missing the mark as a muscle car. If I remember correctly from way back when, "pizzaz" was not what the muscle car in the late 60's early 70's was about. Heck, most of the true performers came from the factory with gutted interiors, no radio, no heater, and vinyl seats.

Everything that Larry dislikes about the new GTO is exactly why I love it so much. It is the first performance car in the last 20 years that has the right combination to be considered a true muscle car......unassuming styling, and huge power.

DP


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

You know, I wasn't really being defensive while agreeing with Groucho. I agree also that it makes no sense to take the time to register on a site just to dump on whatever said site is promoting. That'd be like me registering on a Mustang site just to tell them what a piece of crap the car is. That being said, what I DO take offense at, is someone inferring that I don't know what real life is. I figure this isn't the place to answer that and it really doesn't deserve any recognition to begin with, but I'm gonna anyway. How DARE someone presume to know me and try to tell me I don't know real life just because I'm defending something I'm so excited about. I've been a paramedic in a major metropolitan city (popul close to 1 million) for 14 years. Don't you even begin to tell me I don't know what real life is. Until you've seen a wall literally come to life and move cuz it was covered with **** roaches; or pronounced an 18 month old dead after his mama beat him; or held a crying mother in your arms after her 13 year old daughter blew her own brains out; or held in your own gagging puke while looking down at a blood spattered roadway with what used to be a human being lying there literally turned inside out after wrecking his crotch rocket; after you've been shot at, stabbed at, punched, kicked, spit on, puked on and **** on... then come back and tell me I don't know **** about real life. Kiss my ass whine baby and in your own words... CYA

Fellow GTO lovers and forum members... forgive me for my outburst. I'll put my claws away and get off the soapbox now.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Larry,
I don't understand you at all, but you have a right to your opinion. I spent 21 years in the military to assure that right. Looks like I may be having my GTO in storage in the near future to return to Iraq. Your opinion is valid, for you. I just want to know if you took the car on some really curvy back roads and let go. The car handles like a dream totally stock. With a little work it will corner with anything out there. Yeah the car needs to go on a diet, but rear wheel drive, totally independent rear suspension and that LS1 power make this an awesome car. I guess you wouldn't have liked my 1970 Buick Grand Sport either.


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, I absolutly love being an American! I really do. I have the right to go out and spend $30k on a car that really does not get the best mpg but runs like a raped ape. I love the fact that twits like the one who started this thread can freely bitch and moan about a car they do not even own. I love the fact that we can fire right back that he is a weenie and might even have sand where it does not belong.

So for all you who want to string this "gentlemen up" should instead realize that there is no law against being a pain.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

hm3to1stlt said:


> You know, I absolutly love being an American! I really do. I have the right to go out and spend $30k on a car that really does not get the best mpg but runs like a raped ape. I love the fact that twits like the one who started this thread can freely bitch and moan about a car they do not even own. I love the fact that we can fire right back that he is a weenie and might even have sand where it does not belong.
> 
> So for all you who want to string this "gentlemen up" should instead realize that there is no law against being a pain.


Indeed. :cool 

And for the record, I don't want him to be strung up...it's much easier to bitchslap him right where here is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

You guys are so EASY!
 

Larry
:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> You guys are so EASY!
> 
> 
> Larry
> :cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

lisatw151 said:


> You know, I wasn't really being defensive while agreeing with Groucho. I agree also that it makes no sense to take the time to register on a site just to dump on whatever said site is promoting. That'd be like me registering on a Mustang site just to tell them what a piece of crap the car is. That being said, what I DO take offense at, is someone inferring that I don't know what real life is. I figure this isn't the place to answer that and it really doesn't deserve any recognition to begin with, but I'm gonna anyway. How DARE someone presume to know me and try to tell me I don't know real life just because I'm defending something I'm so excited about. I've been a paramedic in a major metropolitan city (popul close to 1 million) for 14 years. Don't you even begin to tell me I don't know what real life is. Until you've seen a wall literally come to life and move cuz it was covered with **** roaches; or pronounced an 18 month old dead after his mama beat him; or held a crying mother in your arms after her 13 year old daughter blew her own brains out; or held in your own gagging puke while looking down at a blood spattered roadway with what used to be a human being lying there literally turned inside out after wrecking his crotch rocket; after you've been shot at, stabbed at, punched, kicked, spit on, puked on and **** on... then come back and tell me I don't know **** about real life. Kiss my ass whine baby and in your own words... CYA
> 
> Fellow GTO lovers and forum members... forgive me for my outburst. I'll put my claws away and get off the soapbox now.  Thanks for letting me vent.


My wife is a 911 dispatcher currently training to be a paramedic. She wants to eventually become a trauma RN for Life Flight in San Antonio. I was a psychotherapist in a previous life, so feel free to vent anytime.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> You guys are so EASY!
> 
> 
> Larry
> :cheers


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v193/infuryum/pa-piehole.jpg


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Groucho said:


>


Groucho you rule. Best 1 yet. Will TROLL larry ever give up?? Larry go away....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That's the beauty of a forum, we can express our opinion on what we like or dislike and it should be taken with a grain of salt. Larry stated the GTO was not what he expected. I also test drove the 04 and my opinion is the opposite of his. I didn't take offense nor was I insulted by his comments.

If everyone's taste was the same, the World would be a boring place!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

While everyone can have their opinion, why sign up for this forum just to bitch and moan about the GTO? I think we all have had our share of constructive criticism of the car. You know, trunk size, back seat, blah, blah, blah. You sure can't make everyone happy with a car. So, enjoy that Solara. 

Not sure how you can complain about the interior. For my money, nothing but quality there and I sure don't call it bland. But hey, that is my opinion.

How do you define a muscle car today? Honestly, I don't think you should even use that term in this day and age of technology and consumer preferences. Heck, if you ask most young kids, they probably would say it was a Honda Civic, ricerized with a shot of nitrous.

For me, it is the best built car I have driven.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

05GTO said:


> That's the beauty of a forum, we can express our opinion on what we like or dislike and it should be taken with a grain of salt. Larry stated the GTO was not what he expected. I also test drove the 04 and my opinion is the opposite of his. I didn't take offense nor was I insulted by his comments.
> 
> If everyone's taste was the same, the World would be a boring place!
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Damn, you are absolutely correct.

In fact, before I bought my GTO, I test-drove a Mitso Lancer Revo. It was fast, sure, but it had all the build quality of a Tijuana Rolex. I think I'll bop on over to a Mitso Revo owner's forum, register, await confirmation, then make a new post illuminating those poor bastards with my expertise and doing them the grand favor of pointing out to them what _disappointing_ cars they drive and love with a misguided zeal. It's my duty as an _American_, after all.

Wait....I can't do that. That's right....

...I have a _life._


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

Poor, Poor TROLL is still very lost. :confused Can anyone here help him find his way to the YUGO forum where he belongs? :shutme


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

_Yeah, it's a great stealth car, but it's even stealthy to the driver_

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, of course, but that's why I bought mine...stealth!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Unfortuneately, many consumers have the impression Larry has had. He seems to be in the majority. That's why the car has not sold well this year. I was initially turned off when the new GTO came out; no trunk space, hard to get in the back seat, no dead pedal, etc. Then I saw it at the Texas State Fair and did a double take. I've been looking for a LS1-based replacement for my Camaro. Then the rebates! Now I've looked past the items that first turned me away. Its an impressive machine and has a quality that exceeds many other vehicles. I'm addicted to the LS1's "torque on tap" connected through the manual 6-speed!!!


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

LARRY PLEASE READ AND TAKE ANOTHER LOOK. The 2004 gto is the first gto to hit the street in over 30 years. When you look at the car u have to except the technology that we have leard over the last 30 years this is the fastest most effcient best handleing gto ever built. My stock gto ran a 13.5 on the drag strip and it gets almost 30 miles to a gallon on the high way and it hits speeds exceeding 150 mph this is a VERY fast car it just don't feel like it when u ride in it. Yea the tires are a little hard to break lose but thats becuase it hooks up very well. Its not like a 64 u mash the gas and the rear pasenger tire flys off the rim and the car sits still. I think there is planty of space for passengers in the back seat its just a little hard getting into, its a sports car for for good sakes and the trunk has a closed in subwoofers thats whats takeing up the space that u don't see between the back seat and the back dash. And for the cars exterior its a little bland again the first gto in over 30 years but if ya look close u might realize that it is very arrowdinamic.
Oh and the interior is sweet how can u say that about the gto. When holden designed this car he thought of nothing but going fast then he figured well I better give it some style. Just do one thing for me early march the 05 will be on the lots and just take a closer look at this car and if u still want to live in the past than go buy a 05 mustang it looks like a 65-68 inside and out and it runs about like a one and throw away 35 years of technology. More opinions like yours and the gto will dissapear for ever.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

carguy said:


> LARRY PLEASE READ AND TAKE ANOTHER LOOK. The 2004 gto is the first gto to hit the street in over 30 years. When you look at the car u have to except the technology that we have leard over the last 30 years this is the fastest most effcient best handleing gto ever built. My stock gto ran a 13.5 on the drag strip and it gets almost 30 miles to a gallon on the high way and it hits speeds exceeding 150 mph this is a VERY fast car it just don't feel like it when u ride in it. Yea the tires are a little hard to break lose but thats becuase it hooks up very well. Its not like a 64 u mash the gas and the rear pasenger tire flys off the rim and the car sits still. I think there is planty of space for passengers in the back seat its just a little hard getting into, its a sports car for for good sakes and the trunk has a closed in subwoofers thats whats takeing up the space that u don't see between the back seat and the back dash. And for the cars exterior its a little bland again the first gto in over 30 years but if ya look close u might realize that it is very arrowdinamic.
> Oh and the interior is sweet how can u say that about the gto. When holden designed this car he thought of nothing but going fast then he figured well I better give it some style. Just do one thing for me early march the 05 will be on the lots and just take a closer look at this car and if u still want to live in the past than go buy a 05 mustang it looks like a 65-68 inside and out and it runs about like a one and throw away 35 years of technology. More opinions like yours and the gto will dissapear for ever.


Its not subs taking up space. Its the gas tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

_This is actually one of only a few rational responses._



carguy said:


> *LARRY PLEASE READ AND TAKE ANOTHER LOOK. The 2004 gto is the first gto to hit the street in over 30 years. When you look at the car u have to except the technologey that we have leard over the last 30 years this is the fastest most effcient best handleing gto ever built. *
> _Absolutely no argument there._
> 
> *My stock gto ran a 13.5 on the drag strip and it gets almost 30 miles to a gallon on the high way and it hits speeds exceeding 150 mph this is a VERY fast car it just don't feel like it when u ride in it. yea the tires are a little hard to break lose but thats becuase it hooks up very well. Its not like a 64 u mash the gas and the rear pasenger tire flys off the rim and the car sits still. I think there is planty of space for passengers in the back seat its just a little hard getting into, its a sports car for for good sakes * _That's arguable, since it has more than two seats.... technically, it's a coupe._
> ...


_
Larry
:cheers_


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Larry GO HOME


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Larry the interior is sweet its NOT generic and yep that is the gas tank and Holden pobably couldn't have put it in a better spot unless ur paning on living in the car and need the space to store pop cans. I refaerred to Holden as he for layman for u. Oh and if ur ganna go and look at the 05 and then talk smack about it than don't bother. People like u are what destroys legends with ur smack talkin two bit argueing, and if ur ganna give me or anyone else a negative reply on the gto than just s h u t u p!!!


----------



## RED68GTO (Nov 1, 2004)

I think Larry has everything backasswerd. If there is any fault at all with the new GTO is the "styling" or lack thereof. But when he went to "check it out" the looks of the car were the most obvious. After that, the car just gets better and better
An interior that is one of the best cosmetic features of the car
the drive train pretty much corvette) one of ,if not the best available
the price: 1/2 the cost of the Vette
driving: pretty much a 4 seat Corvette

just my $2.35( price of a gallon of gas here in Calif)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

carguy said:


> if ur ganna give me or anyone else a negative reply on the gto than just s h u t u p!!!


Wow. You know that the car has its faults (and what car doesn't?). Do you think they'll go away if no one mentions them? 
You can call names and insult me all you want...it won't change the car....or people's opinion (good or bad) of it.
You wanna' debate the car's merits in an adult fashion, I'll debate with you. (and it does have some very good aspects)
You want to close ranks ("We can't logically argue the points, but hey guys, if we gang up and support each other and tell him to just go away, maybe we can overwhelm him with sheer numbers!") well, that means you've conceded the victory. 

(You've seen 5-year olds do this: put their hands over their ears and say "la-la-la-la-la-la" to keep from hearing something they really don't want to hear)

I'm not saying you were wrong for buying (or wanting to buy, for those others on this forum who do not actually own a GTO) this car. What I was trying to get across in the first post (ineffectually, apparently) was that it isn't the car for me. 
From most of the responses from the GTO fans and owners on this forum, I'm rather glad it isn't...

Wishing you all the best!
Larry
:cheers


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey all the best thing we can do is end this thread so maybe larry will end.
It is aparant he does not get the message.larry I cant belive you continue 
to argue your lame ASS point,if you do have a point. point is as I said in the very beging of this thread youre a IDIOT.Why waste your time here.
Please dont answer..........................................................................


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

The Monaro already had the LS1 when GM decided to make it the GTO. The interoir is one of the best totally integrated interiors of any vehicle made. That is not generic. If some folks do not recognize the GTO for what it is, an excellent high speed muscle car with balanced handling characteristics and "BUN HUGGING" seats, I'm happy. If too many had recognized it for what it is, I would not have gotten the great deal on a great car. GM will make the GTO at least until the next generation ( with updated "looks" ) before deciding it's future. To me the present GTO represents what the original car was, a large engine stuffed in a mid-size chassis. The fact that this chassis is light years ahead of the last GTO is even better. As to styling to each his own, but the old stlye of the old GTO would not play today with it's football field over hang in the rearend. The new Mustang is a remake. Most replays do not last long, we'll see how fresh the Mustang is next year after 60,000 hit the streets. When you start meeting your car coming the other way every 15 minutes I bet the "new" wears off fast. You want bad interior go back and look at the new Mustang "Plastic Parlor".
STYE: I am amazed at the lame excuse it looks like the other Pontiacs. YET, have any of these wankers that complain ever turned up their noses at a BMW. You cannot tell one from the other without a chart. Yet no one accusses BMW 5 Series from looking TOO MUCH like a 3 series or 7 SERIES.???!!! I THINK any new GTO would have been too much for the diehard FAN TO swallow. One new Jaguar looks just like the next series, no one complained. They are expected to have a family resembalance. It's just because the GTO has been gone the family's face has changed. The new GTO fits in nicely with the next generation of Pontiacs. I will not hold by breath waiting for BWM to remake a copy of the old 2002TI that doesn't resemble the present BMW's.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

Joey Waid said:


> Hey all the best thing we can do is end this thread so maybe larry will end.
> It is aparant he does not get the message.larry I cant belive you continue
> to argue your lame ASS point,if you do have a point. point is as I said in the
> in the very beging of this thread youre a IDIOT.Why waste your time here.
> Please dont answer..........................................................................


 :agree TROLLS have to answer, Its their nature. He's probably some 15 year old pimple faced kid that has only seen a picture of a GTO and thinks he is an expert on what a car should be.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

2004 GTO said:


> :agree TROLLS have to answer, Its their nature. He's probably some 15 year old pimple faced kid that has only seen a picture of a GTO and thinks he is an expert on what a car should be.


Larry didn't start this thread by flaming or calling anyone names. He never once insulted any member of this forum, he shared his dislikes for the GTO, WTF, it's his opinion!. I can't believe some of the members of this forum would take his comments personal and levy attacks toward him. No, he is not a 15 year old, more like a 50-58 year old well educated professional. His first post said he rode in a 65 GTO with his buddy when it was new. 

I spend alot of time on this forum and have the highest regard for all members, guys is this flaming necessary?


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Guys
I've owned a lot of cars over the last 28 years. Still have the 68 Firebird Convertible I bought 28 years ago.

I sat in the GTO and said to myself it reminded me of the interior in the Acura Legend Coupe I sold a few years ago to buy an Aurora. the Legend interior was very high quality but bland, just like the GTOs.

I have a baby so I need a back seat. My 93 Z28 has bigger doors so it is easier to get in the back seat. plus waiting for the seat to move forward on a rainy or cold day would be a major PITA.

Whe I told my wife the trunk was the same size as the RX7 convertible I sold to rebuild the motor of my Porsche she asked if a stroller would fit in it. I said yeah but not much more. The next day I threw my lawn boy in the back of the Z28 because I was too lazy to remove the spark plug to match it with a new one.

The Z28 is considered a sports car so is the 944. So saying it has no trunk because it is a sports car doesnt fly for me. Saying the IRS takes up the space the fuel tank should be doesnt fly either. They put the tank there to meet US regulations and it is a bad design in my opinion. Bad enough that it is the major obstacle to me leasing one. 

The fact that the exterior is bland is a plus to me because over the last fifteen years my RX7 with 30kmiles was stolen, my first Legend coupe with 34k was stolen and my 944S2 with a new motor was stolen. I dont think the theft rate of Grand Ams is that high, so mistaking it for a Grand Am is a good thing.

The fact that the interior appears to be such high quality, and the IRS are the two selling points for me. I dont care about 350 vs 400 hp anymore


----------



## lasstss (Sep 21, 2004)

*Looks*

Hey the exterior is OK. At least pontiac didnt put all of that plastic crap on it like the firebirds! As far as the interior goes...Outstanding!!!. GM USA should take lessons from the Aussies! I have a CTS-V. I wish it had the GTO's interior.  
I just might trade it in for the 2005 Goat!


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

05GTO said:


> he shared his dislikes for the GTO, WTF, it's his opinion!.


 And I shared my dislikes for someone that comes to a GTO forum for no other purpose than to bash the car, WTF?, Its my opinion. :shutme


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

yea yea yea


----------



## blue goat (Aug 19, 2004)

I bought my wife a 2005 Cadillac CTS a week ago and it is a nice car. But the GTO interior blows it away. 350 hp and nicer inside than a Cadillac.
I'll keep it.


----------



## BLUSHIRT35 (Sep 13, 2004)

well if you just test drove it you cant give your impression of one just from a test drive. i have mine 2 months and love it , is it perfect , noooooooo but hey for 30000 you cant beat the price and have all this raw power and handling . what go buy a mustang you say sure why not so i look like every other tom dick and harry and my daddy bought it for me car thats still a bit weeee slower than my car . and im not sure how much trunk space you have in the mustang so there you go . just my opinion and for what its woth i love driving this thing


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Show me the peferce car and I will buy 3 of them. Thats rite it does not exist. We all know that the GTO isnt the most perfect car in the world. I have heard it does look like an expensive cavalier blah blah blah. I myslef do agree they could have done a wee bit more on the exterior, but give it time. Alredy the 05 has some cool upgrades. To say the interior is not nice well in my mind, thats just plain stupid. More than one person has said to me that the love the interior and the detail it has. I just love the presence the GTO brings. Everywhere I go in become engaged in convos. I LOVE THIS CAR! People like Larry will never be happy! Therefore he can go buy a camry or one of the Toyota Dime a Dozen Editions!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> Show me the peferce car and I will buy 3 of them. Thats rite it does not exist. We all know that the GTO isnt the most perfect car in the world. I have heard it does look like an expensive cavalier blah blah blah. I myslef do agree they could have done a wee bit more on the exterior, but give it time. Alredy the 05 has some cool upgrades. To say the interior is not nice well in my mind, thats just plain stupid. More than one person has said to me that the love the interior and the detail it has. I just love the presence the GTO brings. Everywhere I go in become engaged in convos. I LOVE THIS CAR! People like Larry will never be happy! Therefore he can go buy a camry or one of the Toyota Dime a Dozen Editions!


 :agree i have owned a few new cars in my 40 years and this is the nices gm interior ever.if you want a nicer interior get ready to pay 50,000+ and personaly i like the fact the car isnt, in you face ,boy racer.some simple mods and you will be killing everything on the street, and not getting the laws attention, :cheers


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

If there is one thing that I learned over the years is that people who tell you things that you do not want to hear are not always your enemies. Maybe if Holden/Pontiac engineers were to listen to buyers', potential buyers' and even detractors' inputs, a good GTO may become a great GTO in the coming production years.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

what dont you like about the gto?


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Larry is just a tool bottom line.


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

:agree


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

What an insecure bunch. You should love a car for what it is and let negative comments roll off your backs. There are too many other things to worry about in life.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

EdwardC said:


> What an insecure bunch. You should love a car for what it is and let negative comments roll off your backs. There are too many other things to worry about in life.


Thanks Mom!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

chiming in late, here.

LMAO, "not a muscle car"


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

"The dumbassedness is strong in this thread."


----------

